# /usr no longer mounting after reboot



## ckipping (Jul 21, 2012)

After a recent reboot of my 9.0 zfs system, tank0 mounts fine, but the system freezes at Mounting local filesystems. Tank0/usr and tank0/var no longer mount.
I can mount them in single user fine. Zfs get mountpoint reports everthing is fine, and I cannot remember changeing any related properties. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## da1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Have you tried CTRL+T when you get the "Mounting local filesystems" or is the system completely frozen?
If you can mount the FS in single user mode, maybe you can try copying the zpool.cache again. Also, you can turn on the all.log log (if you haven't done that already) and check for possible problems.


----------



## ckipping (Jul 22, 2012)

After booting from a livecd, and rebuilding zpool.cache, everything is back to normal. Thank you for your time.


----------



## da1 (Jul 22, 2012)

My pleasure.


----------

